# Fort DeSoto Spanish Mackerel



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I got out on Saturday and hit the piers out at Fort DeSoto. I decided to sleep in and I got a late start, but I still managed to catch a few nice mackerel. I saw quite a few caught by other anglers as well. 

I was using Gotcha plugs and Clark spoons tailed behind a barrel sinker above a swivel. 



















I've heard reports of mackerel starting to be caught in the area and around the Sunshine Skyway Piers as well. The kingfish won't be far behind.

It looks like it's that time of year.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool pics as always. Got a pic of the Clarks spoon rig?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Smooth--I don't have a pick of the Clark Spoon rig. I usually will use the spoon on about 2 1/2 to 3 feet of 30lb or 40lb leader tied to a swivel with a 1/4 or 1/2 oz. barrel sinker above it. It depends on which pier I'm at and high above the water they are. That rig will enable the Clark Spoon to get down in the water column a bit when the mackerel are hitting below the surface.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Spanish just showed up here over the weekend.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

we were at the south skyway on sunday and we got into the macks also. between the 4 of us we put 21 in the cooler and threw back just as many. they were also caught with spoons towed behind 2 oz trolling sinkers. need more weight the higher you are from the water. i use about 8 to 10 ft of #40 fluro for leader. we also got a bunch on gotcha plugs and small white jigs but they seem to cut them off alot easier than the spoons.


----------

